# Labradoodle creator now regrets



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This has been posted here several times. 
His regrets, unfortunately, are too late.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*BorzoiMom: * Thanks for posting this, though, I have never seen it.

*Pointgold:*I agree-his regrets are too late.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never read his actual quotes, thanks for posting!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Saw this on a tv programme a few months ago - sadly it is not just breeds crossed with poodles, all breeds are now being crossed and given "designer"names.

Said it before and will say it again - if you want a "designer dog" go to a rescue centre, find a dog you like and give it a fancy name. If you want to you can even give them hundreds of pounds/dollars for the privelidge and it will help the centres


----------

